# ondolado/ondulando



## Beobachter

On the government web site of Mozambique http://www.mozambique.mz/hino.htm, the following text is given for the second verse of the national anthem:

Povo unido do rovuma ao Maputo
colhe os frutos do combate pela Paz
cresce o sonho ondolado na bandeira
e vai lavrando na certeza do amanhã​ 

Other references give the word "ondulando" instead of "ondolado." Can both be correct, or is only one correct?​


----------



## Outsider

It's probably a typo. _Ondulando_ makes more sense here. _Ondulado_ also exists, but given the rhyme -- the next verse has another gerund, _lavrando_ --, the right word must be the former.


----------



## spielenschach

*Ondolado/ondulando*Quanto a mim estão ambos correctos, só que ondulando, além de (para mim) ser mais poético, dá mais a ideia do flutuar da bandeira ao vento.
Lavrando, quanto a mim, é laborando, trabalhando…
Não é gralha porque a palavra está absolutamente correcto, é apenas uma questão de sensibilidade.
For me, both are correct; but “ondulando”, besides (for me) being more poetic, gives more the idea of the waving of the flag in the wind.
Ploughing hear, for me is labouring, working…
I tis not typo, as the Word is absolutely correct, it is only a matter of deep feeling…


----------



## Vanda

Me, too. I agree with Out, I believe it is a typo.


----------



## Outsider

spielenschach said:


> *Ondolado/ondulando*Quanto a mim estão ambos correctos, só que ondulando, além de (para mim) ser mais poético, dá mais a ideia do flutuar da bandeira ao vento.
> Lavrando, quanto a mim, é laborando, trabalhando…
> Não é gralha porque a palavra está absolutamente correcto, é apenas uma questão de sensibilidade.
> For me, both are correct; but “ondulando”, besides (for me) being more poetic, gives more the idea of the waving of the flag in the wind.
> Ploughing hear, for me is labouring, working…
> I tis not typo, as the Word is absolutely correct, it is only a matter of deep feeling…


Encontrou _ond*o*lar_ em algum dicionário?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Será a reprodução gráfica do sotaque moçambicano na pronúncia de "ondulado"? Será algo como o de "Manoel/Manuel"?

Eu case afirmaria que "ondolado" é só uma grafía que reflicte uma variedade diatópica moçambicana.


----------



## Outsider

"Manoel" não reflecte sotaque nenhum. É só uma grafia antiga.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Representa aínda o sotaque minhoto que pronuncian Manoel e non Manuel.


----------



## Outsider

Acho isso duvidoso, porque a grafia antietimológica "Manoel", com "o", foi especialmente popular no século XIX, quando a fala do Minho estava bem longe de se considerar o padrão da língua portuguesa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

So tem que ir a Castro Leboreiro, no Minho para comproba-lo.


----------



## Outsider

Mesmo que exista no Minho uma pronúncia próxima de Ma-nó-él ou Ma-nô-él, mantenho que não terá sido por causa dela que a palavra se escreveu com "o" no passado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Caro Outsider:

É evidente que o minhoto não é padrão do português desde a I.M. Penso que você não entendeu o que eu estava a argüír.

A forma "Manoel" provem da pronúncia medieval, mantida durante séculos no português popular, mentres que "Manuel" é uma forma mais culta, latinizante.

A pervivência da forma "Manoel" acho eu que puido ter um apoio no filintismo que reivindicava a puritas do português, percurando a língua do povo.

O que se passa é que o minhoto é uma variedade diatópica do pt. arcaizante e pouco progresiva, aínda pronuncia um /r/ non gutural, pronuncia /ch/ como a língua antiga (não se reproduz o signo fonético!), -ão como [om], emprega o artigo com o posesivo, respeita a colocação dos pronomes átonos, tem un léxico muito arcaico, e comparte isoglosas com as falas do sul da Galiza. Daí o meu exemplo minhoto como unha ilustración, não como causa da grafía com /o/.

Saudações:

Xiao Roel


----------



## Outsider

Sim, agora entendo melhor. É capaz de ter razão quanto à origem da grafia com "o". 

P.S. Encontra muita informação sobre como escrever símbolos fonéticos na Internet, e mesmo neste fórum. Faça uma busca por "IPA".


----------



## spielenschach

spielenschach said:


> *Ondolado/ondulando*Quanto a mim estão ambos correctos, só que ondulando, além de (para mim) ser mais poético, dá mais a ideia do flutuar da bandeira ao vento.
> Lavrando, quanto a mim, é laborando, trabalhando…
> Não é gralha porque a palavra está absolutamente correcto, é apenas uma questão de sensibilidade.
> For me, both are correct; but “ondulando”, besides (for me) being more poetic, gives more the idea of the waving of the flag in the wind.
> Ploughing hear, for me is labouring, working…
> I tis not typo, as the Word is absolutely correct, it is only a matter of deep feeling…


 
As minhas desculpas, não reparei que ondulado estava escrtito com um o:
DICIONÁRIO DA ACADEMIA DAS CIÊNCIAS
http://irmandadewrfquestoesdeportuguesdoanel.blogspot.com/


----------



## Beobachter

So...umm...are you all saying that "ondolado" _might_ be a legitimate spelling variant that corresponds to Mozambiquan pronunciation, or is perhaps simply an historical artifact, or...that it is probably just an error, and the text should actually be either "ondulado" or "ondulando"? Is there any reference available for Mozambiquan orthography?


----------



## spielenschach

Oficialmente, segundo o acordo ortográfico de língua portuguesa é erro. Agora se em Moçambique estão a deixar passar...  Quem pode compreender são os Brasileiros!...



Outsider said:


> Encontrou _ond*o*lar_ em algum dicionário?


ondear ou ondejar mas não ondoar.


----------



## Outsider

Beobachter said:


> So...umm...are you all saying that "ondolado" _might_ be a legitimate spelling variant that corresponds to Mozambiquan pronunciation, or is perhaps simply an historical artifact, or...that it is probably just an error, and the text should actually be either "ondulado" or "ondulando"?


We don't seem to have all reached an agreement on whether _ondolando_ is an acceptable spelling. It's definitely not standard, as I don't find _ondolar_ in the dictionary.

Only _ondulando_ or perhaps _ondolando_ make sense there, though. _Ondulado_ and _ondolado_ are out of the question.

How about doing a web search, and seeing how often each spelling shows up?


----------



## Beobachter

Outsider said:


> Only _ondulando_ or perhaps _ondolando_ make sense there, though....
> How about doing a web search, and seeing how often each spelling shows up?


 
According to Google:

ondulando: 66 000 hits

ondolando: 107 hits

ondolado: 208 hits


----------



## Outsider

Did you search for each word, or for the Angolan anthem?


----------



## Beobachter

Those counts were just for the word. 

Counts for the phrases:

"cresce o sonho ondolado na bandeira" -- 4 hits

"cresce o sonho ondolando na bandeira" -- 0 hits

"cresce o sonho ondulando na bandeira" -- 163 hits


----------



## Outsider

I'd say there's a 97% probability that the right word is _ondulando_.


----------



## Vanda

See, as we have guessed since the beginning, a typo!


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> [...]


 
Aproveitando o tópico que tocou no assunto do "manuel". Outsider, uma pergunta: você sabe se há alguma diferença muito significativa entre a pronúncia das vogais átonas na região do Minho e em Lisboa?


----------



## Outsider

Para não sairmos do tema, respondi-lhe noutra discussão.


----------

